# anyone rocking five.ten SPD shoes?



## prinaldi (Aug 14, 2006)

Need new SPD shoes I think five.ten now makes the minnaar and the hellcat which are SPD compatible-anyone have comments on either of these shoes?


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Same question for me. I want to know how stiff the soles are.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i got the minnaars and they are the same thing as the hell cats just with color what do you want to know? the soles are stiff but not to stiff i would not suggest them for platforms assuming thats what you were getting at.


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

They're not very good for platforms? So the only real use of the stealth rubber is more hook for hike a bike?

I'm in need of new shoes bad (my toes are sticking out) and I'm interested, but I'm not sure I'm understanding the benefit of these yet.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

why would you need 5 10's clipped in??? pretty stupid comes to mind


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

bad news said:


> So the only real use of the stealth rubber is more hook for hike a bike?
> I'm in need of new shoes bad (my toes are sticking out) and I'm interested, but I'm not sure I'm understanding the benefit of these yet.


ya pretty much, i can walk up pretty much anything with them on and the bike on my shoulder. i strongly suggest them if you need new shoes these are very tuff and well made, in addition they dont look like total xc shoes


----------



## dustman1218 (Feb 3, 2004)

I just got the hellcats about a week ago and have been using them as my do everything shoe. I wear them to work and they are not too bad. They are a little bit stiff, but I don't mind it. I have also ridden my bike around a little bit with flat pedals and they are really nice for it. Not quite as grippy as the non-spd 5.10 shoes, but still crazy amounts of grip. I'm running the twenty6 prerunner pedals for reference.


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> why would you need 5 10's clipped in??? pretty stupid comes to mind


WTF?! Shiver Me Stoopidest post of the week?


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone tried them on real dh clipless pedals?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> Anyone tried them on real dh clipless pedals?


well whats a real dh clip less pedal?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

They actually seem a good idea to me.
My problem with SPDs is not just clipping out, but more importantly clipping back in.
If I have outrigged a corner, then smash through a rock garden I want traction but might not be able to clip, that is where the 5.10 comes in.

I still hate spds, but this solves the main weakness.


----------



## prinaldi (Aug 14, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> why would you need 5 10's clipped in??? pretty stupid comes to mind


I dont know.. I ride clipped in always have always will - I need new SPD compatible shoes and I figured that since 5.10 seems to make the holy grail of shoes for flats, maybe their SPD shoes would be quality as well. As someone metioned above I like the idea of having a stable sticky platform for situations when I cant get clipped in right away. I thought minnaar requested just such a shoe and that is why it is named after him. It doesn't really seem like a stupid idea to me.


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> well whats a real dh clip less pedal?


M647, Mallets, Time Z. 
There is only feedback on how comfortable they are to go to the grocery store and how much grip they have on flat pedals...
Im considering spd 5.10s and Time Z for 2011 as i like the float of time pedals, anyone tried those?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

The Haunted said:


> M647, Mallets, Time Z.
> There is only feedback on how comfortable they are to go to the grocery store and how much grip they have on flat pedals...
> Im considering spd 5.10s and Time Z for 2011 as i like the float of time pedals, anyone tried those?


i got m647s


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> why would you need 5 10's clipped in??? pretty stupid comes to mind


Perhaps the fact that some folks might find that the combonation of sticky sole and clipless adapts well to their style of riding?

Doesn't sound too stupid. I ride 5.10's with flats, but it makes sense for some people.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm thinking they'd work great with CB Acids. Worse thing ever is a clipless shoe with a slippery plastic midsole. Better hope you're wearing shinguards with that combo...


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Both the Minnaar and Hellcat are ridiculously heavy.


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been running them for a month now. I've got them set up with Shimano M424 pedals. I tried them on my XC bike with XC pedals and didn't like the support the shoe gave, however. I do wear a size 13 for reference though, so I notice a lack of stiffness in all of my shoes. I don't know if it's where the cleat is located on the shoe, or just the insole (I haven't tried a different one, so I might do that) but I feel like my feet "roll" to the outside with the shoes. I swapped the XC pedals for another set of 424's and they feel much better with a platform pedal under them. I don't find them as stiff as the shimanos, but they are much more comfortable. 

They work great on the DH side, I haven't had any issues getting in or out with them and the added traction if you can't get back in is much nicer than the shimano shoes. I do prefer the shimano full lace cover as opposed to the 5.10 velcro strap. The 5.10 is mroe astetically pleasing, but here in the NW, muddy laces suck! I heard some issues with using them with Mallets as the cleat is really recessed, but I can't verify that. 

-KT


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

im on the fence. on one hand i can see why the extra grip would be nice if you are unclipped but on the other hand why are you trying to ride unclipped in the first place. plus 1mo they are ugly as sin.


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

In all seriousness I love my Shimano DX SPD shoes, the MP66. But they are a little heavier and bulkier than normal XC SPD shoes. They are comfy, protects my feet and inside ankle very well and are stiff. Looking at the 5.10's they seem similar, maybe a little bigger and heavier, but have no inside ankle protector. 

What about the 661 Filter SPD shoe? They seem almost exactly like the Hellcat/Minnaar. 

For folks wondering why grip is important on an SPD shoe, its because sometimes you hit things with your shoes/feet and get unclipped before you can say shitmano. It doesn't help that these things happen right before a super gnarly bit of trail. So what happens is that if you can't get your shoe back into the clips right away, you have to just put the shoe down on the pedal until you can get thru the gnar gnar and have a moment to clip in. This is where the traction on the bottom of the shoe comes into play. Make sense? 

Another place where it could be beneficial is when you're doing hi-risk skinny ladders/bridges. If in doubt I'll unclip and just use the spd's as normal pedals to get thru the skinny....just in case.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

thom9719 said:


> . I do prefer the shimano full lace cover as opposed to the 5.10 velcro strap. The 5.10 is mroe astetically pleasing, but here in the NW, muddy laces suck!
> -KT


I don't follow, you want full lace, but full lace sucks?


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

It's the lace cover he likes


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Just last night I put my cleats on and they do not come close to clicking into my Mallets. I used 3 shims and they still dont click in. Took them to the bike shop and they called Five 10 and they said they had not heard of the Mallet problem.Might have to go to Shimano pedals. I should man up and go platform, but after almost 20 years of running clipless I just dont feel good on platforms.


----------



## tree_trunks (Nov 16, 2006)

The Hellcat soles are not as stiff as a typical SPD compatible shoe. My reference shoe is the Shimano AM50, which was my favorite balance of stiffness for power transfer and comfort for "hike a bikes." The newer AM51's (Europe only??) only have a mid length sole plate in the 48's, so they aren't as stiff as AM50's. The 5.10 Hellcats are even less stiff than either of those shoes. I kept feeling the shoe bending over the pedals (Acids and XTR Trails). One other draw back is that the outsole is VERY wide compared to typical SPD shoes... which makes for heel to chainstay interference in 48/ size 13's. The stealth rubber is no joke when used with flats and pins however. I'd like to try them with a pedal like the Time Z to see if that offers the right amount of platform for the sole flex.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Short review: I have a pair. I dig em. 

Little longer review: I run them on my DH bike clipped in with M424's. I've always used stiff XC shoes and I kind of like how the softer shoe allows me to articulate my foot a little more in the corners. I wouldn't like these on a XC ride as they are fairly hot but don't bother me on shuttles or lifts. One thing that I notice about them is how tall the sole is. Feels like I am taller over my bike. Also I set the cleat back more towards the heel of the shoe than my XC setup. Kind of gives you that stable feeling that I like when I run flats but I have the pedaling benefit of clips.


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I solved the Mallet problem by removing the Mallet and installing M424.
I just got back from a quick spin around the block and they seem to work well. I am taking the Session for a workout tomorrow and will post my review after my ride.


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2005)

Wrench Monkey said:


> Just last night I put my cleats on and they do not come close to clicking into my Mallets. I used 3 shims and they still dont click in. Took them to the bike shop and they called Five 10 and they said they had not heard of the Mallet problem.Might have to go to Shimano pedals. I should man up and go platform, but after almost 20 years of running clipless I just dont feel good on platforms.


I got the Hellcats to work with Mallets - but I had to cut about 1/4 inch of the rubber from around the cleat -- the problem is the CB rectangular latch, it just doesn't fit between the cleat and the sole.

Now - after you are able to click in, clicking out is a little tough -- the pins on the mallets combined with the 5.10 rubber sole of the Hellcat make it tough to twist your foot to break loose... 

I am thinking I can either:
1 - remove the pins from the Mallets (or some of them)
2 - try Acids - lighter than the Mallets, and no Pins
3 - switch to Shimano pedals - my buddy has the Shimano Hellcat combo, works perfectly without any modification to the shoe


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im waiting for the maltese falcons, but Ill pick up the hellcats if 5.10 doesnt release them soon.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*wide foot*



thom9719 said:


> ..., however. I do wear a size 13 for reference though, so I notice a lack of stiffness in all of my shoes.
> -KT


Hi,
My feet are size 12*.5* wide. Would you say the shoes run a little big or small?

I can't decide if I need the 12 or 13 size.

thanks.


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

Anyone else have problems getting OUT of the pedal with these shoes? I have a pair in US 10 and find that, when the pedal is in the 8 o'clock position, the tip of the shoe hits the crank-arm before I can clip out. I run XTR trails and had my first pedal related falls in four years with these.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

I have Minaars and Mallets. Like others in this thread, I had trouble with getting the shoe to engage and disengage easily. I also find the Minaars ridiculously heavy, and for that reason I've "benched" this combination for trail riding. I plan to revive it a little later in the season when I'm riding more DH and less trail.

To the person who thinks this is stupid:

About half of the WC downhill riders are using flat shoes on platforms with clips. The rationale is that the clips keep your foot from flying off the pedal when the bike is bouncing around, while the contact between the shoe's sole and the platform pedal is what you actually use to control the bike.

For most of a DH run, the cleat isn't important, the bike is controlled entirely by shoe and platform. The cleat comes into play on the big smash landings and the massive rock gardens or root-fests where a small miscue could unseat the rider.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I use the Minaars with my Mallets. First try I installed the cleats without the little plastic spacer. It wasn't harder to get out but I hard to press in harder to get clipped. With the plastic spacer I have no issues getting in or out of the Mallets. 

Before the Minaars I had the Shimano MP66. The Minaars are lighter and less bulky to me. I have not had a problem with less ankle protection, but I do miss the lace cover that the Shimanos had.


----------



## No_One (Dec 5, 2011)

Just got a pair of the 5.10 maltese falcons. Am I suppose to cut the rubber patch away on the bottom of the shoe to install the SPD cleat? This is probably a stupid question, but I'm just nervous about cutting up new shoes.


----------



## stephengtr (Jan 26, 2010)

The patch should just pull away. How heavy are the faclons?


----------



## No_One (Dec 5, 2011)

I just weighed a size 9.5. Each shoe weighs 1lb 1.3oz, or 17.3 oz. 

The patch on the bottom definitely does not just pull off. I've pryed up on the rubber with a screw driver, cut around the patch with a razor blade and pryed some more. Underneath the rubber is plastic. The rubber is glued down real good to this plastic. Do you think I need to cut through the plastic too?


----------



## No_One (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay, got it. The patch does just pull away, but you've got to do some digging and prying until you get a lip of the patch up, then pull with some pliers. I guess they don't want the patch to come off to easy!

P.S. cut around the patch with a razor knife


----------



## No_One (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay got cleats installed, now its time to see how long these things last. I just have to say that I've been wearing 5.10 climbing shoes for 15 years. I've tried their approach shoes too, but they fall apart way to soon. The sole will be in great condition but the shoe will be falling apart. About 5 or so years ago their quality took a dive. I think it's about the time they started making their stuff in China. I'm afraid they haven't made any improvements. These shoes, the Maltese Falcons, feel like Payless shoes. The leather feels more like plastic. They are obviously made in China and I'm not very hopefull they will last very long. Well 5.10.... This is my last try with you product, I've already found a climbing shoe to replace your junk, and you know there are plenty of other options for my bike.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

No_One said:


> Okay got cleats installed, now its time to see how long these things last. I just have to say that I've been wearing 5.10 climbing shoes for 15 years. I've tried their approach shoes too, but they fall apart way to soon. The sole will be in great condition but the shoe will be falling apart. About 5 or so years ago their quality took a dive. I think it's about the time they started making their stuff in China. I'm afraid they haven't made any improvements. These shoes, the Maltese Falcons, feel like Payless shoes. The leather feels more like plastic. They are obviously made in China and I'm not very hopefull they will last very long. Well 5.10.... This is my last try with you product, I've already found a climbing shoe to replace your junk, and you know there are plenty of other options for my bike.


5.10 was recently bought by adidas. i would imagine that their prices will drop to match their quality as soon as adidas actually starts mass producing them.


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*I ride 'em and I like 'em*

I have a pair of Shimano MP66's and a pair of Minaar's - I ride Atomlab Quiksteps and here are my thoughts; the MP66's are more comfortable but harder to get them snug. Clipping in and out is easy. The Minaar's are solid and I can get them secure around my foot; the only hard part has been getting the cleats shimmed correctly - too low or too high and hard to clip in or out. I have used a razor knife a lot to make beveled edges on the cleat opening on the bottom of the shoe. These are much nicer when you scrape a rock or kick one - they have a better welt (bumper) around the entire base of the uppers for that reason. So far very durable after one season.


----------



## Yeti Guy (Jan 20, 2008)

I really like the 5.10 Minnaar's with Shimano 647 pedals when riding clipless, greatly helps me to get clipped back in on starts uphill. Also have the 5.10 impacts for when I want to ride platforms. Tuff comfortable shoes. If indeed Adidas has bought 5.10 I hope the quality level is maintained!


----------



## 037jeff (Mar 25, 2010)

I recently bought CB mallets and the 5.10 Hellcats. I originally had issues clipping in/out of the mallets. I saw all the reviews and was stressed I just spent all that money and had to potentially cut into the sole of brand new shoes or change out pedals. My first ride went okay. I could clip in after trial and error and clipping out not so good. I ended up using 3 shims and positioned the cleat so the shoe was away from the crankarm. The cleat now sits just barely out of the cleat box. I can clip in/out very easily now. I am able to unclip at the 12 o clock position in either direction(out/in). I also think originally it was a combination of user error and the cleat being too high in the cleat box not being able to bight into the pedals arms. Yes the shoes are heavier than normal bike clipless shoes, but those aren't my style and I don't notice the weight while riding. I am happy with both the pedals and shoes. The shoes BTW are my third pair of 5.10s. And so far are my favorite.


----------



## jduffett (Jun 16, 2006)

Any more comments on the Maltese Falcons? I have a set of Impacts that I ride on flats (rarely), and a set of Shimano XC shoes from ~2001. Both are worn out, so I'm considering replacing two shoes with one... I'm super happy with the way the Shimanos have lasted, their stiffness, their breathability, and their lack of funky odour after ten solid years, but I'd really prefer something that's a little easier to walk in. I'm just afraid the Falcons or the Minnaar/Hellcat is going to be too hot, too heavy, too stinky, too flexy, and only last me a couple of years to boot. Tell me I'm wrong?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Aug 6, 2010)

Do what I am doing, hold out for the Kestrel, hopefully should be here around February.

2012 Five Ten Kestrel | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jduffett (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, as an update... I ordered a pair of Maltese Falcons, since there are none around locally to try. First, the good: They seem plenty stiff, and the sole feels maybe even grippier than the Impact, just walking around. That said, I think I'll be sending them back. The fit is super weird and I don't find them comfortable to walk or pedal in. I ordered a 41 or US 8, which would normally be a touch on the large side for me. I did this because my 40 Impacts are just a touch narrow in the toe. Well, these things are on the long side, but they have a super pointy toe box. The fit feels okay, but if I jam my foot as far forward as I can, my little toe stops forward progress while my big toe is still about 1/2" from the end. Even looking down at them they seem absurdly pointy. This would be liveable, but I found them extremely uncomfortable around the front of the ankle where the velcro strap is. The Impacts have that nice thick tongue that is attached on the one side, whereas these have a seperate tongue. I found if I tightened the velcros strap there were pressure points all around the front edge, but if I left it loose, with the stiffness of the sole I was lifting my heel. If it fits your foot, I'd expect this would be a really nice spring and fall shoe, but at least in small sizes it seems a bit out of whack... Oh well!


----------



## 037jeff (Mar 25, 2010)

I wouldn't call them pointy maybe narrow is a better description. The impacts definately have more padding and a thicker tongue. Of the 3 different pairs of 5.10s I have the Hellcats are at the top, which are very very similar to the ones you have. I think the Velcro strap is there only to keep the laces in place. I wouldn't pull that strap tight at all I simply just close it, I guess it also keeps the foot opening of the shoe a little tighter too. The correct size will make all the difference, no one wants to be swimming in their shoes. I would recommend exchanging for the right size and see where that takes u.


----------



## jduffett (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd go smaller, but I'm pretty confident that is going to result in a shoe that is too narrow in the toe box but fits okay elsewhere. Are the Hellcats as tapered in the toe? From pictures they look a bit rounder, but hard to tell.


----------



## 037jeff (Mar 25, 2010)

They don't seem that narrow to me. A little narrowe than the freestyles but not much. I can't compare them to yours as I have never seen them inperson.


----------



## muehlenweg (Dec 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, my first post on these forums is to report that the bottoms of the Maltese Falcons (where you install your cleats) are a complete joke....

In an effort to peel off the bottoms (yes, they really don't cut them through and you have to cut/pull/pry with tools in order to expose the surface), I ended up slightly pulling off more of the sole than was supposed to come off.....

For the price of these shoes, that is just ridiculous.... Why wouldn't they use the same system they previous used on the Hellcat or Minnaar??

I'd write more, but I haven't actually tried them yet because I was too mad to finish installing and trying them out with the 2012 CB Mallet 2s..... Ugh!!!


----------



## aj3 (Aug 4, 2011)

Those Hellcats look like exactly what I need. Thanks for the recco's folks.


----------

